
I used HEY for a week, but I’m going back to Gmail - jakevoytko
https://www.bitlog.com/2020/06/28/i-used-hey-for-a-week-but-im-going-back-to-gmail/
======
jdxcode
I did the same. Paper Trail and The Feed are effectively black holes since you
have no way of knowing there are unread items in there.

I also prefer inbox zero, essentially marking emails as “done” by archiving
them. With hey you would do the opposite, “putting aside” emails which I found
very clunky.

I wanted to like it, and I’ll check back in on it in a few months to see if
it’s improved. As it stands the workflows absolutely do not work for me.

------
angryasian
Completely agree with this. I didn't even know I received email until I
checked Everything area or each individual area. They need a badge indicating
where new emails are coming in, so I can check. Especially with trying to get
new users accustomed to their UI.

